# Looking for grazing after having a gut full of the yard bully



## dorsetladette (5 February 2018)

As above. I'm looking for grazing for a Welsh cob, with room for another to join the family in the next few months. I've done 3 years being manipulated and bullied into keep my horse in a way that isn't best for him. I've now had enough. Why can't people just be nice. &#128543; Life is so short yet some people spend all there time making others unhappy. 

If anyone knows of anything around in the Poole/Bournemouth area please let me know. I'm very easy going which is why I probably get pushed around at the minute.


----------

